# Best angle grinder blade for tile?



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> For flanges I use a toilet flange of all things... Works great.


 well anybody could do that...where is the challenge in that?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Why does Tapatalk skip a bunch of posts from one page to another, post 32 to 41, I have to go web view to read 33-39


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

It's weird sometimes. Sometimes pages just don't show up for a while. I'll read a post and go back later to look at it and it's gone. Then I could go through the user's profile, click to view their posts and it will show up that way.

Haven't noticed it using the new CT app which is tapatalk based.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

HS345 said:


> Wow, cool tip. I can't wait to try it. Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> That said, dust is one of the main reasons I like to limit my grinder cuts. Even if you wear a mask, that dust gets everywhere, there's no way you're going to just pat yourself off before you get in your truck and go home. There's no way your family isn't going to get some of that dust in their lungs too. I'm not running you guys down for your preference, just a little FYI. I bring a lot of dust home too, it's unavoidable. But you can minimize it. Wet saws aren't dust free either, especially when that dust laden water dries. Silica is no joke.


I have been messing with making a dust collection guard for a 4 1/2" grinder that will allow you 95 % collection while keeping sight lines and making curved cuts. It is harder than you might guess but i have it coming along nicely, I will post a video later.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> I have been messing with making a dust collection guard for a 4 1/2" grinder that will allow you 95 % collection while keeping sight lines and making curved cuts. It is harder than you might guess but i have it coming along nicely, I will post a video later.


I've racked my brain about this many times.

I made a pretty neat shroud for my grinder for a floor seam we had to grind down in a finished home. It worked great, but was one time use and was made to hug the concrete, so no site lines.

Making that one made me question ever being able to make one that kept the site lines in tack. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I've started adding a "diamond surcharge" to all the tile jobs I do. Basically it's enough that I can get a new grinder blade, wetsaw blade, and holesaw every 2 jobs. I've just been buying cheap Canadian tire blade, and they work fine I think.
I hear lots of talk about turbo blades, but the only one I've used on tile chipped the edge to crap. Do I just need to get a better quality one?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I always defer to braxton brag for any specific blades.

Mostly I think continuous rim gives a cleaner edge, but I use to cut granite with worm drive and 4" circular Makita with Pearl Abrasive Gold turbo style wheel. I'm not that in depth to know exactly which blade chips the least, different material may need diff blades.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Smooth rim and segmented blades seem to cut the best for me. Never had any luck with turbo blades for anything other than masonry. Don't bother with the cheap blades unless you are in a pinch.


----------



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

Wet dry blade is what I use. I have a Ridgid one. Have it for years but I barley use it lol. Works amazing even for concrete too it works well. I think I paid something like 50 bucks for it at depot.


----------



## Charlesaf3 (Mar 26, 2015)

wow, totally different from the way I do it, but looks a lot faster. 

I have a bosch tuckpoint grinder that comes with a vacuum shroud for dust removal. I'll try it on tile next time, but people might have a look at that if they are interested in dust control.

Other thing I use with hole saws, which might be adaptable, are the big plastic plant shields at lowes - around a dollar each, just cut the relevant holes, and I usually cut a vac hole as well.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WL55QRGrsw

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So when does that make it over the pond?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> So when does that make it over the pond?


Rumor is next year.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Rumor is next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom



Oh good. That gives me a year to buy other stuff and make more room on the list.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The biggest issue with all the shrouds is they are designed around the grinder cutting on the up. 

To keep the tile chip free as possable it the grinder needs to be cutting into the tile so the chipping is on the under side.

Now i agree it allows the shroud to capture dust more efficiently but it does so at the expense of the primary mission of clean cuts.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> In fact my main guy and I are always looking for the perfect of object that we can trace to make the perfect template. So far an AD bucket lid is pretty close.


A 7 1/4" circular saw blade is the right diameter for a toilet flange.

But to cut holes of various sizes, I mark the center of the hole on the tile or underlayment. Put a nail through the hole in my sawzall blade at that center mark. Now put pencil into any tooth that is 1/2 the size of the hole you need and swing the pencil around. Perfect.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The piece of rubber cut from a rubber horse mat.



You're talking to a bunch of "city" tile setters. They don't have horse mats like you Texas boys. :thumbup:

Good idea, though.:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> A 7 1/4" circular saw blade is the right diameter for a toilet flange.
> 
> But to cut holes of various sizes, I mark the center of the hole on the tile or underlayment. Put a nail through the hole in my sawzall blade at that center mark. Now put pencil into any tooth that is 1/2 the size of the hole you need and swing the pencil around. Perfect.


I have a compass and a circle maker. He refuses to use them. It's about the challenge.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Best deal on diamond angle grinder blades.... Wall mart..bostich brand $9.95 in our area


----------

